# Financial requirement for uk spouse visa



## missjobie (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi there,

I am a British Citiizen currently living in Australia. I married my Eligible Nz partner in 2011 and we had a baby in April this year - we have decided to make the move back to the uk but i had no idea of the new rules regarding financial requirement. 

With regard to having a job offer in the uk - once in the uk do i actually have to take this particular job or could i take up employment elsewhere within the 3 months as long as i meet the requirement ? A friend of mine can offer me a part time position which i am able to make up the shortfall with savings but once in the Uk i would really need full time work - but it is difficult to get a job whilst out of the country.

Also my baby was born in Australia - will he have automatic British citizenship? If so then he would not need to be sponsored????

Any info greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

You should be fine on changing your job provided the initial job offer you intend taking (as shown in your visa application) is itself a valid and confirmed job offer. The only way I could ever see this being questioned is if it should historically arise on the next visa application in 2.5 years' time so ensure the new job does indeed meet the new requirement and there should be no issue (ie it will be clear you switched jobs only to better your circumstances and will therefore be a positive rather than negative change). The rule is only there to ensure you intend supporting yourselves without relying on public funds and you will be complying with that.

If you were born in the UK then your baby should already be a dual-national British citizen anyway, but I'm not fully read up on citizenship so I'll let someone like Joppa confirm that one.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

missjobie said:


> Also my baby was born in Australia - will he have automatic British citizenship? If so then he would not need to be sponsored????


Depends on what type of British citizenship you have. If you are British otherwise than by descent, i.e. born, adopted, registered or naturalised in UK, then your child is British by descent from birth (as well as being Australian) and you can just apply for his British passport and doesn't need to be sponsored. If you are British by descent, he isn't. He can be registered as British if he lives with his parents in UK for 3 years before turning 18. Then he becomes British otherwise than by descent, meaning he can hand on his nationality to any children he may father anywhere in the world.


----------



## pss123 (Apr 8, 2013)

I am a British Citizen. In 2002 I moved to USA, where my parents had gained citizenship. I married an Indian national in 2004 who came to live with me in Texas while I was on a work visa, working for my parents (awaiting my permanent stay visa). My permanent stay visa never came due to a huge backlog so my wife returned to india and obtained a student visa for USA and i lived as her dependent until Jan 2013.

My wife had enough of the 'fake studying' so we decided to re locate back to UK. I am now in UK staying at my brothers house. My wife is in India and I am about to submit my application for her spouse visa.

I have no job and havent worked for 8 years, however my father has rental properties that are on mine, my brothers and mums name. The income is ~£3600 per month - can I use this to show adeqaute income.

Also, in terms of place of residence what information will i need from my brother? Him and his wife jointly own the house - will I need to get a letter signed by both of them or just my brother? The bills are on his wifes name also.

I have no P60 as I havent worked for years - will this matter?

Please help.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Please stop posting this on every thread. Honestly, if someone else has something to add to my answers, I'm sure they will. There is no need to multi-post.


----------



## pss123 (Apr 8, 2013)

I am a little worried. Will my wife be able to work immediately when she gets to UK or will there be some sort of restriction?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

pss123 said:


> I am a little worried. Will my wife be able to work immediately when she gets to UK or will there be some sort of restriction?


What visa is she applying for?


----------



## pss123 (Apr 8, 2013)

uk spouse visa. I am a british citizen and she is od Indian nationality


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

pss123 said:


> uk spouse visa. I am a british citizen and she is od Indian nationality


Once she has a spouse visa she is eligible to work the moment she enters the UK.


----------



## pss123 (Apr 8, 2013)

if the application is made in India, is there a 'priority' process, ie fast track route we can take? If so, what would be the average processing time?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

pss123 said:


> if the application is made in India, is there a 'priority' process, ie fast track route we can take? If so, what would be the average processing time?


Take some time to read through the UKBA website with regards to applying from India:

UK Border Agency | India


----------



## pss123 (Apr 8, 2013)

I have read this but there is no refernce to a 'fast track' application route. Does this mean there is no such option if applying from India?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

pss123 said:


> I have read this but there is no refernce to a 'fast track' application route. Does this mean there is no such option if applying from India?


You need to click through all the tabs on the left, not just read the page I linked to. Tons of info on there.


----------



## pss123 (Apr 8, 2013)

i have read through this but still can find no reference to a 'fast track' application route.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

pss123 said:


> i have read through this but still can find no reference to a 'fast track' application route.


Click all the tabs on the left. The information is on there.


----------



## pss123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally found it...thanks! It reads:

_The UK Border Agency will prioritise the processing of your visa application and return of your documents. Customers may request this service if they are applying for a visitor visa (excluding student visas) and have travelled without difficulty in the last five years to one of the following countries; UK, US, Australia, New Zealand, Canada or a Schengen country._

so by this i am guessing we cannot make a fast track application as my wife will ne applying for a spouse visa?


----------

